# TF2 help!



## Ziff (Jun 29, 2009)

okay this is really bugging me so maybe you guys might no wat to do. I want to import a new spray but it always says the file is corrupt. I save as .jpg. I've tried editing the picture itself to fit 256x256, didnt work. I tried importing picture into paint, fixing, didnt work. I tried fixing the photo, then importing to paint, then upload, didnt work. can some1 please help?? for everyone who wants to know, heres the picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2423408/


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 29, 2009)

Save the file as a .tga
Or if it don't work
Use Spray R to import the spray.
http://wwwnew.filefront.com/Sprayr%20RC%207/;3850730;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Ziff (Jun 30, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Save the file as a .tga
> Or if it don't work
> Use Spray R to import the spray.
> http://wwwnew.filefront.com/Sprayr RC 7/;3850730;/fileinfo.html


 I dont know how to save as .tga and I dont get Spray R. It doesnt give any instructions >.>


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

In my five years of playing games on Steam I have yet to make a working spray.

I just gave up on it. I have never used a custom spray.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 30, 2009)

How can it be hard to use such a easy software...
I mean.. you pick your user... then you pick the game (Those are the both boxes at the top of the screen)
Then you click "add" and select the 256x256 .jpg file you want to make your spray of...
And finaly... You click "create".


----------



## Ziff (Jun 30, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> How can it be hard to use such a easy software...
> I mean.. you pick your user... then you pick the game (Those are the both boxes at the top of the screen)
> Then you click "add" and select the 256x256 .jpg file you want to make your spray of...
> And finaly... You click "create".


 first of all, TF2 aint one of the options. the only option is HL2 and portal. so I just chose HL2. second of all when i press create it says the path cannot be specified, then I press okay then it says it was made successfuly. and I don't even know were the freakin file is!


----------



## Azbulldog (Jun 30, 2009)

I found a program called VTFEdit. With it, open up any image such as a .png in the side menu and it automatically converts it to a .vtf. Save the new .vtf file in the proper folder, and then load it up in game.


----------



## Norspe (Jul 1, 2009)

I had this same problem, and I have a really stupid solution. (well it worked for ME anyways)
Instead of making it 256x256 make it 257x257. It SHOULD be automatically re-sized to 256x256.


----------



## Ziff (Jul 1, 2009)

klopp said:


> I had this same problem, and I have a really stupid solution. (well it worked for ME anyways)
> Instead of making it 256x256 make it 257x257. It SHOULD be automatically re-sized to 256x256.


 nope didn't work =(


----------



## Ziff (Jul 1, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> I found a program called VTFEdit. With it, open up any image such as a .png in the side menu and it automatically converts it to a .vtf. Save the new .vtf file in the proper folder, and then load it up in game.


Well what happened was when I uploaded the new image, it didnt give any "image is corrupt" window but it didn't upload. maybe I did it wrong, with all the settings, can you please tell me which ones to change, because the only one I changed was the width and height.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 1, 2009)

minx112 said:


> Well what happened was when I uploaded the new image, it didnt give any "image is corrupt" window but it didn't upload. maybe I did it wrong, with all the settings, can you please tell me which ones to change, because the only one I changed was the width and height.


Do you have the program that I do? Don't change any settings when using it, I left everything at its default. I created one spray from a 256x256 png, and the other I did with one that was a smaller rectangle, the excess space was made transparent. Using the folders in the side menu, find the .png or any other image file you want to use, double click it, and it will open some windows with settings. Don't change any settings, just click Ok on them until it shows the new untitled.vtf. Then go to save as, give the new file a name, and put it wherever.


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

I played tf2 since the orange box came out, and I still can't get it. I think it might be if you got it via the orange box.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 2, 2009)

ShardtheWolf said:


> I played tf2 since the orange box came out, and I still can't get it. I think it might be if you got it via the orange box.


I'm sure it's still the same game and software, with all the same updates.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 2, 2009)

Aaaww, I was hoping this thread was about gameplay troubles. Then I was going to tell you to switch to Pyro and W+1. <( ;-; )>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 2, 2009)

well, tga should work
the pic don't HAVE to be 256x256 tho, just open the picture in a resizing program which keeps proportions of height and width (like Paint and Irfanview) and change either the height or width to 256, whatever is bigger and save it as tga
trying to change a pic to exactly 256x256 doesn't work, unless the width and height are the same by default

worked for me


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 2, 2009)

If you still got trouble making one, use the soft i provided ya, make the spray for another game.
Then go in the game folder, gamehere/materials/vgui/logos
Copy both file .vmt and .vtf of the spray, and paste it back in the tf2 folder in the same directory. (tf2/materials/vgui/logos)

And it will work...

Edit: 


Cheesewulf said:


> trying to change a pic to exactly 256x256 doesn't work, unless the width and height are the same by default
> 
> worked for me


Ever heard about photoshop?? >.>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 3, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> If you still got trouble making one, use the soft i provided ya, make the spray for another game.
> Then go in the game folder, gamehere/materials/vgui/logos
> Copy both file .vmt and .vtf of the spray, and paste it back in the tf2 folder in the same directory. (tf2/materials/vgui/logos)
> 
> ...



yes, but not everyone has it, dumbfuck


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> yes, but not everyone has it, dumbfuck



Wow, someone is defensive.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 3, 2009)

VTFEdit is the way to go.

I have actually never heard before of people using directly jpeg/png/tga files and converting them directly using the TF2 client. (which should not even come with such a feature, to my knowledge)

Here's a link for downloading the program, in case anybody is a little confused.
(Scroll down a little)

It's very easy to use, simply paste the picture in a new project and save it as .vtf . (Yes, it has to be 256 x 256 for sprays, 128 x 128 for animated sprays, and any other square power of two to work at all as a vtf file.)


----------



## Ziff (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay I am now determined that there is something wrong with the game. Is there any way to delete the spray?something must of screwed the spray system, so please someone tell me. I have already tried uninstalling and reinstalling and it didn't affect the spray at all


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 4, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> yes, but not everyone has it, dumbfuck


 
But it's so easy to have for free...


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 4, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> But it's so easy to have for free...


It's costs a lot.

And Most people aren't into Piracy


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 4, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> It's costs a lot.
> 
> And Most people aren't into Piracy


 
Then if he doesn't like piracy, he can still use The gimp...


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 5, 2009)

minx112 said:


> Okay I am now determined that there is something wrong with the game. Is there any way to delete the spray?something must of screwed the spray system, so please someone tell me. I have already tried uninstalling and reinstalling and it didn't affect the spray at all


Maybe you can post the image and we can help make it for you?


----------



## Ziff (Jul 6, 2009)

hmmm... seems like the person took down the photo on furaffinity... well then... I guess this pic will work http://www.furaffinity.net/view/851095/


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 6, 2009)

minx112 said:


> hmmm... seems like the person took down the photo on furaffinity... well then... I guess this pic will work http://www.furaffinity.net/view/851095/


Okay I created it and tested it as well. I forgot that you need a matching .vmt file as well next to the .vtf for it to work. The VTFEdit program will create those as well. While selecting and uploading it into the game, it showed it's tooltip as the pink and black square, so I wasn't sure at first, but once I joined a game it worked fine.





How do you want me to send it to you?


----------



## Ziff (Jul 7, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> How do you want me to send it to you?


 You can email, i'll send a private message


----------



## Skittle (Jul 8, 2009)

I had the same issue. This is how I fixed it.

Open it up in Photoshop or Paint and make the file 256x256, nothing else!
Then save the picture as a .bmp.
If you did it in photoshop you will have to open it up in paint and resave the file since it will shrink the size of the file. I don't remember but I do believe I saved it as a 24-bit .bmp file.

Thats how I fixed the issue.


----------

